# Reicht die Pumpe einer Arctic  Fertigwakü für einen Profi Wasserkühler einer GTX 980



## biosat_lost (27. Juni 2018)

*Reicht die Pumpe einer Arctic  Fertigwakü für einen Profi Wasserkühler einer GTX 980*

Hallo,

auf meinem 2. Rechner mit einem EVGA Z87 FTW, ist zwischen den beiden PCIe 3.0 slots, die sich die von der CPU angesteuerten 16 Lanes teilen, nicht 1 mm Platz. 

Mit dem  ACX II Kühler von EVGA, wird die obere Karte, die normalerweise niemals auch nur annähernd in den  Bereich des GPU-Throttelns kommt, unter anspruchsvollen  Spielen, ganz plötzlich bis zu 25"C heier als die identische Untere.

So macht mir das keinen Spaß.  Auch der Umbau auf den Referenzdesign Radiallüfter der GTX 980 auch von EVGA macht es nicht wirklich besser.

Hatte erst überlegt, den unteren PCIes-slot mit einem "Riser-Slot" ein Stück nach unten zu verlegen, aber das wäre eine Notlösung.

Besser wäre es die obere Karte  mit einer customdesign Wasserkühlung auzustatten, denn einen Hydrochopper Wasserkühler bei EVGAzu kaufen ist mir zu teuer für diesen faulen Zauber.

Dachte eher an etwas gebrauchtes von EK-Waterbl. oder so. auf jeden Fall zu dünn wie möglich. 

Habe nun sehr gute Erfahrungen mit einer geschlossenen Wasserkühlung von Arctic gemacht, als CPU-Kühler.

Habe die beiden Originallüfter gegen 2 Scythe Ultra KAZE ausgetauscht, bei denen man nicht die Finger in den Lüfter geraten lassen sollte. Zumindest bei voller Leistung ist der dann nämlich ab!!

Steuere die beiden Lüfter über meine Scythe Kazemaster 2 Lüftersteurung mit, so hat die eh schon gute Wakü etwa doppelt soviel Leistung bei 50% Lüfterleistung ( die Ultrakaze sind echt brachial mit 140 Mm), vor allem ist aber die arctic Wakü mit 50€ weit weg von den Preisen einer Customdesign Wasserversorgung. 

Hat jemand schon einmal etwas ähnliches mit erfolg durchgeführt??  Kann mir jemand einen Wasserkühler empfehlen für die GTX 980 ACX II SC, die ja ein Referenzdesign-PCB hat???


----------

